# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  FB curi

## svizac

Cure upravo sam provela sat vremena na netu. Naime nase FB nam uporno cure oko nogica. Nemam pojma o cemu se radi. Ne koristimo nikakve kremice, peremo sa jako malo deterdenta sa pretpranjem i jos dodatno ispiremo. 

Jel ima tko kakvih iskustva. Obozavam ih ali Ema mi ne izdrzi u njima dulje od 2 sata da ne procure oko nogica. Ne kuzim kako onda neki uspiju da im klinci budu i preko noci u njima.   :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

I nama su jedno vrijeme bile izvrsne, čak i za noć i onda počele curiti...

ovdje smo nesto o tome pisali...
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=32309&start=0

----------


## Tiwi

I meni je jedna jedina curila, ali ta je bila iz treće ruke (guze) pa mislim da je jadna već dala svoje. Ili se nešto dogodilo pranjem. 
Sve ostale koje sam kupila nove novcate od Pahuljice su odlične.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma nama su curile onda kad sam se žalila na topicu gore, a evo ih sad opet "rade" dobro.   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

A ko zna, možda ih nekad ne namjestimo dobro pa malo curne, ali ja ti to ne uzimam frkovito... bitno da nije od brade do koljena mokar   :Grin:

----------


## josie

nama kada su curile postojala su tri razloga:
ili su pre malene
ili su pre velike
ili ne staviš dovoljno dobro punilo.
sad, ovo male-velike:nije bitno koliku kilažu pokrivaju ako dobro ne sjedaju.
nama su prvo bile L savršene, pa počele curiti, pa smo se prebacili na M, kad su te počele curiti (doduše oko struka), krenuli smo sa Pt i one nam stoje savršeno i ne cure.
kako nisam krcata sa Pt FB, znam staviti L (a gotovo su za istu kilažu), i pod obavezno nam promoče oko nogica.
dakle, moj ti je prijedlog da probaš drugi broj  :Smile:

----------


## magriz

i nama zadnje vrijeme znaju procurit FB... imamo L i u početku (pred 3-4 mj) su nam bile na srednjim drukerićima oko nogica, a sad stisnem do kraja i često procuri... pogotovo ako uložak ne stavim savršeno...
u stvari, sve AIO i pocketice su nam počele procurivat oko nogica...
ali kad gledam F, njemu su fakat bedrice tanje, a bome i trbuščić   :Wink:

----------


## slava

Nama isto curile. Sad ih pored MOE inserta napunim još jednim HM frotirnim uloškom i onda izdrže 2 sata i više.

----------


## cekana

Mi smo ovih dana zbog vodenih kozica dan i noć na Fb - priznajem bojala sam se za noć, jer je i danju nekad znalo procuriti oko nogica, ali evo uspješno smo izgurali već treću noć i to od 19h, pa do 9.30 ujutro - na thirsties stavim loopy do ili kissaluvs doubler i to je to! Kao da se thirst. bolje rasporedi po peleni kad ima još nešto na njemu   :Rolling Eyes:  (al sam ga objanila...)

----------


## anjica

> (al sam ga objanila...)


 :?

----------


## cekana

objanila=objasnila

Ne mogu ja paziti kad pišem o pelenama, previše sam euforična   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> Ne mogu ja paziti kad pišem o pelenama, previše sam euforična


  :Laughing:   :Naklon:

----------


## enela

I meni su par puta procurile (nove novcijate). Sad uz njihov uložak utrpam još i tetru pa malo dulje izdrže. Mislim da je zato jer sad nemaju toliko lufta oko nogica. Još da se odlučim isprobati ponovo HH na taj način  :?

----------

